# Seal Point VS Sable Point



## introoder (Mar 6, 2010)

Yaaay for more questions.

So.. uuuh.

I finally tracked down a good chart of genetics... And I know that these 'seal points' exist, even if I've never personally seen one.

So, genetically, if I took a Seal buck (aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]c[sub]chl[/sub] D- Ee) (He came from an EE siamese sable, and an ee sable point), and bred him to a Sable Point (_aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]- D- ee) _female, I'd end up with:
25% Seal (aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]c[sub]chl[/sub] D- Ee)
25% Seal Point (_ aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]c__ D- ee_)
25% Siamese Sable (aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]- D- E-)
25% Sable Point (_aa B- c[sub]chl[/sub]- D- ee)
_Correct?

Not that this aspect matters much. The real question is, I can't see a difference between seal points and sable points. I'm thinking this is a question for pam. LOL.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 6, 2010)

We don't recognize a difference between a seal vs sable point in the US (we call them both sable point).

Seal point would be a darker homozygous cchl cchl genotype, where sable point would be heterozygous carrying ch or c. The heterozygous sable points often have a creamier body color and a ruby red reflection to the eye.

Yes - on the genotypes you calculated.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 6, 2010)

In my experience, the seal points tend to have more smut. They look just like a sable point but are overall darker and more colored.


----------

